# will the A320 or A330 ever be possible to emulate PSX? N64?



## Zalda (Apr 28, 2010)

fluently that is.


----------



## dukemagus (Apr 28, 2010)

turning sound off and using light gtames... maybe


----------



## Salax (Apr 28, 2010)

There is an emulator, but it is pretty choppy from what I've heard. It will probably run a lot better on the 330.


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 28, 2010)

if you want to emulate psx get a psp... near 100% perfect emulation


----------



## Satangel (Apr 28, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> if you want to emulate psx get a psp... near 100% perfect emulation



It's probably to expensive and/or almost dead (the next PSP isn't that far away) for him/her, so don't suggest that.


----------



## Another World (Apr 29, 2010)

http://psx4dingoo.blogspot.com/
http://dingoo-scene.blogspot.com/2009/08/o...psx4dingoo.html
http://github.com/uli/psx4all-dingoo (files and info)

last i checked there is no (or little) sound support and your images must have a certain sector size.

-another world


----------



## Atashi (Apr 29, 2010)

I've tried psx4all on the dingoo. On the one hand I'm impressed that they can do it and make it "work".

On the other hand it is really not any fun, imho. It's some technological gee-whizzery but I couldn't sit down and play a game for fun.  The build that has sound support is unplayable, and the build that doesn't have sound functions but loading is very slow, like any time the PSX would be accessing the CD, the dingoo is really really slow. And gameplay is tricky as the dingoo doesn't have enough buttons, so for some things you have to use key combos to get the right button.

-Atashi


----------



## wyndcrosser (Apr 29, 2010)

Honestly guys spend the money on a PSP, that emulates almost anything damn near, while this dingo plays some things. Also, the PSP plays PSP GAMES!

Wynd


----------



## gameking66 (May 12, 2010)

N64 will never happen on the current Dingoo hardware because the instruction set conversion will tax the CPU far beyond it's capabilities. We got lucky that it was MIPS architecture (though would have been better if it was MIPS32r2), so we can run PSX games at a rather decent speed for something with so little power.


----------



## Crass (May 12, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just bought a used psp-1000 for 60 USD, and grabbed a used 8gb memory stick for 25. So for roughly the same price you can get a system that has more support/homebrew/games/etc/etc/etc as you would buying a shitty Chinese product.
It might almost be "dead" but nows the time to grab one, cheap as hell, huge library of games, nice selection of homebrews/emulators that have been refined for years.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 1, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL the doctor guy from planet of the apes-whats good?


----------



## ryan90 (Jun 22, 2010)

i can't help but notice the psp does alot more than the dingoo consoles, its so cheap to buy a psp console and play any ps1 game you want, as-well as a few n64 games that i don't see much point buying anything else atm.

Even the Pandora isn't worth buying in my opinion, the psp can already do almost every 2d console you throw at it, but it also has 3d support of ps1, psp and some n64.  It's hard for any other homebrew device to compete.  

I play GB/GBC and GBA games on my ds lite and thats only because the lower dpi makes the games look better.

I guess the only advantage they have is that they don't have to be hacked and they can run Linux distributions.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 26, 2010)

Also keep in mind that the DSTwo supposedly uses the same CPU and RAM as the Dingoo A320.  That means that once the SDK is released, all of the Dingoo stuff can be ported over to the DS.  Even better, Dingux could probably be ported which would make all of the Dingux emulators and apps work as-is on the DS with a DSTwo (the modified Dingux kernel would have to support downconverting to the DS's native resolution though).


----------



## Rydian (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm fairly sure the DSTwo lacks an MMU, so no dingux.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I'm fairly sure the DSTwo lacks an MMU, so no dingux.



I didn't think the Dingoo had a MMU.  I know the PSP (also MIPS) does not have a MMU.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 26, 2010)

The Dingoo has an MMU.  A specific variation of linux (uClinux) designed to not need/use an MMU is all that can be used on the PSP.  Dingux is not such a variant.


----------

